# IWF 2010 Atlanta



## rnkvale (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I got my pass to the 2010 International Woodworking Fair in the mail the other day. Anybody else attending? I am going on Saturday. I would love to meet any fellow Lumberjocks while there.


----------



## CAT (Jul 26, 2010)

i,m new to bloging so bear with me . whens the show? bean working on my barn need to stay up on things alittle more often


----------



## rnkvale (Jan 18, 2009)

It starts Wed. Aug.25 and runs through Sat Aug. 28. It is $25 to get in. It is mostly aimed at the commercial side but it is still a fun experience for the hobbyist too. Here is the web site. They have it here in Atlanta every two years.


----------



## tbreland (Jul 2, 2009)

Sweet. I may have to mosey down there and bunk at my old HS home. Shame about the crushing poverty…


----------



## traveler (Jul 29, 2010)

What are the recommended highlights? I've been to the spring show that comes through every spring, but I've never gone to the IWF show. It looks a bit overwhelming and I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## rnkvale (Jan 18, 2009)

It is rather large. Last time the show was here I spent all day walking around. A good portion of it is geared towards commercial and industrial production levels, but there are still plenty of booths for us smaller woodworkers as well. I just like to take everything in. You never know where you will find inspiration. Overall it is a fun experience.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, Richard, I will be attending. It's only 40 miles from me. My brother and some of the other people in our plant will attend. I've never missed one since it has been in Atlanta and I can wholeheartedly recomend it to both hobby and commercial woodworkers. I cannot tell you how much I love this show. It is easily worth a drive of 1500 miles and from the car tags that I see in the parking lot people drive from further than that. A word of caution: be prepared to pay high prices for food and beverages and even water and be prepared to wear your best walking shoes because you will not believe how many aisles there are to cover and how long they are. The Georgia World Congress Center is absolutely huge. However, It's not that hard to get your bearings because they have courteous people to help you and maps. They furnish you with a master guide book with a good map and all of the booths are logically numbered as well as all of the aisles.

This year there is a small problem. About 10 or 12 of the large companies have pulled out and will not be showing their equipment. This is because the labor unions in Atlanta have made it far costlier for their displays because they will not allow the machinery companies to do some of their work. You have to get an electrician even to plug in an extension cord - that sort of thing. Also the prices for food has gotten very expensive because all of the concession stands inside the congress center have a captured audience. You cannot bring food in. I have heard that some of the bigger machinery companies have spent as much as $2,000,000 on all of the costs involved with their displays. This is really unfortunate because I believe that Atlanta got this show away from Louisville because they started ripping people off. Now it sounds like Atlanta is starting to do the same. If they keep it up they will destroy the show or some other city will get it.

This should not affect anything for the hobby woodworkers or small custom and commercial shops. There will still be plenty to see. Both Powematic and Delta have all of their machines there and Jet which I guess owns Powermatic now, also. General and most of the others are there and some that you never heard of. All the small power tool companies are there and lots and lots of folks are there demonstrating their special jigs and fixtures. It's just a super learning experience for every woodworker I would think.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## tbreland (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone more familiar with them know what to expect? I know LV will be there, and could use some new stuff, but if it's just new rollouts and regular-price gadgets, then I'm too poor. I'm a transplant from the pet trade, and I know their big trade shows were a nice place to score cheap(er) goods. I was hoping it held true for woodworking.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Last time I got a good deal there was 6 years ago.
Got the Apollo HVLP system, with all the goodies, for $600.00


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll be there. This is my second day. Lots of walking yesterday. Have a couple technical conferences today. Tomorrow I'll have one more conference and finish up some loose ends. Doing research on line boring or system boring.


----------

